# Throne in over my head!



## GrizzlyJer20 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello all. I am new to the site and was hoping I might be able to get a little help and advice here. While I am not a total noob, my experience with wood working is limited to high school wood shop which was now more than 10 years ago.

My fiancé and I are getting married next June and we have sort of a medieval theme, and have decided we would like a pair of thrones to sit in at the reception table. We looked around a bit and found limited options for renting thrones, and we do not have an extra couple $ grand to buy some so...

I have now been assigned to make 2 thrones. I hope to be able to come out with a respectable product which we can be proud to display at our home after the wedding.


----------



## GrizzlyJer20 (Sep 30, 2013)

Obviously I do not have the skills to do all of the intricate hand carving. So instead I would be going for a much more rough and blocky version. This will also be on a very tight budget, so I have to keep things fairly simple.

I also do not have any experience or equipment to turn the spindles on a lathe.

I was thinking of using 4x4 posts for the legs.

I was thinking of possibly re-purposing some already turned table legs or stair rail spindles to make the back of the chair.

Once completed I would like to stain the throne similar to the finish pictured. So I also need to watch out that I use the same type of wood throughout.

This is where most of my dilemma occurs. I can get KD 4x4 Fir Posts for about $9 each at the local Home Depot. Or standard pine stuff. There do not seem to be many options as far as nicer woods in this size. So then I may have to face glue some 1x3's together to form some hollow posts for the legs instead.

Any advice or suggestions are welcome. Please help! What type of wood would be best to use to be affordable for this but still offer a good stain finish I am trying to achieve. Trying to keep the budget under $200ish total.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Even your "plain jane" sketch throne is going to take some knowledge and the correct tools.

What tools do you have or have access to? I assume that since these are going to be publically displayed that you want nice looking furniture.

George


----------



## GrizzlyJer20 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have access to my grandparents upholstery shop. Table saw, drill press, router, etc. No specialty tools like a lathe.

Yes, I would prefer that these pieces look presentable.

I am trying to keep the design as straight as possible. No fancy tapers and angles or curved lumbar support.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's how I'd do it*

This company has all manner of craved and routed wood products that you can combine for the "throne" look. https://www.osbornewood.com/new-products.cfm
They are PRICEY, however.

You can make legs out of columns and corbels and filligrees and such.
A scroll saw or saber saw will make the curved portions. The choice of wood for a "one" time use could be just construction 1X 's or 2X's, what ever. For a "life time" piece, you can use Cherry or other hardwood... maybe Poplar. I'd stay away from Oak for carving.

A bandsaw would be ideal for a lot of the work if you have access to one. 

It's not an "impossible" task and the motivation is the Wedding! :yes:

Another idea is to scour the flea markets and look for suitable furniture to repurpose for the project. A fireplace mantel would work, or an old table for the legs, an old headboard, etc.

http://www.hgtv.com/video/flipping-flea-market-furniture-video/index.html


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Look at this stuff as "add on" for the intricate details. Basically it's moldable fabric that you can make all kinds of things out of and then paint, decorate, whatever.
http://www.wonderflexworld.com/
http://www.instructables.com/id/Creating-Costume-Armor-with-Wonderflex/ Great example of what can be done with this stuff... (may need a membership to view the whole thing... if so PM me and I'll get you a copy)
http://www.theengineerguy.com/Products_2/Fosshape-and-Wonderflex/

I'd build a fairly plain chair except for the basic finials of the chair top, which you can buy more ornate, and then add details as you see fit.

That said, that chair isn't "medieval" at all and is more modern than that (it looks more like the French style of Luis XIV, to me. Not Baroque but almost there...) Check out these images on google for some other ideas that will help simplify your design significantly.
https://www.google.com/search?safe=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=DAlLUprJDurc4APl3YGIAQ

EDIT: That chair might be considered "gothic", which could fall in the "medieval" realm, so disregard my last. Either way, I think you can get the same concept with some much simpler design elements pulled from the first few image options in the google link above.


----------



## GrizzlyJer20 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for all of the input so far everybody. A lot of inspiring ideas so far, I really appreciate the help.

I do agree that the original throne pictured may be considered more "gothic". Probably a bit too ornate than I would be interested in undertaking as well. But dressing up a simple frame seems more along the right tracks.

I had considered something along those lines. While I would like the finials and legs to probably be made out of a nice stain grade wood (possibly craigslist or flea markets?). The underlying aprons could be 2x4 and then covered with crown molding or something to add additional detail?

One thing that I liked regarding the original piece was the upholstered sections. This could be made with plain plywood and then covered to fill in a lot of additional space. I think we prefer that look over a completely wooden design.


----------

